# this time last year



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

Here we, thought i'd try reconnect to what i used to feel and how i used to think.

I was enjoying my last time in america for a while. Here are some pictures.

this is tony from portland. im the one with the long hair.










me and bryan wasted in san fran, at a brit pop night. god that was fun (i'm on the right)









finishing up at berkeley uni










portland! the place i fell in love with, we got drunk and ran around a grave yard all night









the girl i ended up falling in love with










the beer i fell in love with, with the girl i feel in love with









swainston! re-uniting with my best friend who now lives in salt lake.










Now:

I'm in my bedroom, with no will to live. So terrified of everything. I have no one to love me, or try to hold my hand to let me know i'm not the only person in the world, i have no ambition, and actually don't care for anything. Enlightenment did you say?


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Enlightenment for sure man. The Buddha loves you for sure - in that detached kind of way.


----------



## InfiniteDivine (Aug 9, 2011)

how did your DP begin?


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

prolonged anxiety i guess.


----------



## seeingisbelieving123 (Dec 27, 2011)

Whoever told you that Enlightenment and Dp/Dr were one in the same must have been joking LOL !!! Dp/Dr is more like a state that leads to deterioration of the soul and mind..... Enlightenment (which I am sure only a few lucky ones get to achieve) is a state of absolute bliss!


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Ya ya, shit sucks for real. Start looking for answers, get a good therapist, maybe look at neurological approaches. Try not to look at the old pics, that old life is over. Sorry but it's true, mine is too. Not to say you are fucked forever, but no use looking back and depressing yourself. I have sweet happy pictures of health and prosperity - but this is how things have worked out.

My vote - take control my man!


----------



## glitteranddoom (Nov 15, 2011)

sorry to hear man. you seem like a cool cat and i hate hearing shit like this.... i hope you find some relief.


----------

